# Epische Schneider Sets auf Level 80



## Velnias (17. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt ne weile gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden. Gibt es quasi ein "Urmondstoff Set" für Level 80 oder andere Sets die man sich auf Level 80 schneidern kann?


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Velnias schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne weile gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden. Gibt es quasi ein "Urmondstoff Set" für Level 80 oder andere Sets die man sich auf Level 80 schneidern kann?


Soviel ich mal gelesen habe, gibt es, wenn es denn Sets gibt keine so guten wie es die 70ger Sets waren, weil sie zu op schienen.. 
Naja zumindest z.b. das EisschattenzwirnSet für Affli-Hexer oder SPs (:

Sicher ist: Es gibt exklusive Umhang Verzauberungen, aber Sets leider noch keine Ahnung (;


----------



## Slavery (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soviel ich mal gelesen habe, gibt es, wenn es denn Sets gibt keine so guten wie es die 70ger Sets waren, weil sie zu op schienen..
> Naja zumindest z.b. das EisschattenzwirnSet für Affli-Hexer oder SPs (:
> 
> Sicher ist: Es gibt exklusive Umhang Verzauberungen, aber Sets leider noch keine Ahnung (;



Sowas in der Richtung hab ich auch gehört...bzw. sollen auch in Lederverarbeitung und Schmiedekunst mehr Items hergestellt werden können die nicht gebunden sind und verkauft werden können, aber die im Vergleich auch nich mehr so stark sind wie es die 70ger Sets waren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velnias (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soviel ich mal gelesen habe, gibt es, wenn es denn Sets gibt keine so guten wie es die 70ger Sets waren, weil sie zu op schienen..
> Naja zumindest z.b. das EisschattenzwirnSet für Affli-Hexer oder SPs (:
> 
> Sicher ist: Es gibt exklusive Umhang Verzauberungen, aber Sets leider noch keine Ahnung (;



Schade da hätt ich mich jetzt drauf gefreut. das mit den umhang verzauberungen hab ich auch schon gelesen, find ich auch ne gute idee aber neue sets wären schon nice gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Velnias schrieb:


> Schade da hätt ich mich jetzt drauf gefreut. das mit den umhang verzauberungen hab ich auch schon gelesen, find ich auch ne gute idee aber neue sets wären schon nice gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joah, dazu dann Lederverarbeitung -> das gibt auch nette Verzauberungen. 
Ich glaube für z.b. Armschienen.

Ich werds wohl hochskillen (:


----------



## Thrainan (18. November 2008)

Hab auch schon in der Blasc Datenbank gesucht, leider ist die wegen der Umstellung aktuell nicht zu gebrauchen. Weis einer was für Umhangverzauberungen? Sie müssten ja schon stärker sein als die vom Verzauberer.

Edit hats woanders gefunden: 

caster-dmg: http://thottbot.com/s55642 
manaregeneratiom: http://thottbot.com/s55769 
melee: http://thottbot.com/s55777

P.S. es ist übrigens lächerlich, das ich nicht per url="http://xyz"]abc[/url] auf thottbot verlinken darf, aber so. Nur weil eure Datenbank zur zeit nicht nutzbra ist muss man doch den informationsautausch hier nicht behindern....


----------



## Velnias (24. November 2008)

Also ich hab Schneiderei jetzt auf 440. Es gibt zwar keine Sets im Sinne vom Urmondstoff Set oder dem Set des weißen Heilers aber es gibt 3 sehr gute Roben und 3 Hände die man sich schneidern kann. Im Falle eines Heilers nennt sich dies dann Mondgespinstrobe und Mondgespinsthandschuhe. Hierfür wird Mondgespinst benötigt, im Prinzip das Gleiche wie Urmondstoff, es hat 3,5 Tage cooldown und man braucht 8 Stück für die Robe und 4 Stück für die Handschuhe.


----------

